# Best ice cream?



## thewishman (Jul 31, 2010)

It would have to be the Blue Bunny Strawberry Cheesecake with White Chocolate Covered Pretzel Balls. Unfortunately it was a limited edition from several years ago. (sigh)


----------



## thewishman (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm thinking about closing the thread since I am absolutely correct.


----------



## Toni (Jul 31, 2010)

Since the icecream stinks in New Zealand I can honestly tell you I really miss.. 
GREEN Mint chocolate Chip, GREEN Pistachio, Coffee and Phish Food!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 31, 2010)

The best ice cream is the one I am eating right now..:tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2010)

*ughhh*



thewishman said:


> It would have to be the Blue Bunny Strawberry Cheesecake with White Chocolate Covered Pretzel Balls. Unfortunately it was a limited edition from several years ago. (sigh)


 
Strawberry Cheesecake sucks.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh sure keep talking about ice cream, force me to go to the store


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 31, 2010)

Maple walnut


----------



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2010)

Graeters in Cincinnati is some REALLY good stuff. Their "chocolate chuck" flavors started out with syrup that froze during the process. YUMMY!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Best Icecream*

Well, the truth is the best ice cream I have ever had came from a little Family Farm Ice cream place in Pleasant Valley NY. I don't remember the name of the family (it was over 50 years ago) but I will never forget the ice cream it was out of this world in two or three flavors and only sensational in the others they had.


----------



## Toni (Jul 31, 2010)

ThomJ said:


> Oh sure keep talking about ice cream, force me to go to the store



At least you can AND buy those flavors... 

My choices are Jelly Tip, Goody Goody Gum Drops, Hokey Pokey and a bunch of other flavors that are nasty!!


----------



## aggromere (Jul 31, 2010)

Day in and day out has to be Blue Bell Ice Cream of any flavor.  When I lived in Texas we could get peppermint around Christmas time.  But really, just plain old vanilla.  It's peach season here in the southeast so we make up some churns of homemade peach that is really out of this world.


----------



## Toni (Jul 31, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Well, the truth is the best ice cream I have ever had came from a little Family Farm Icecream place in Pleasant Valley NY. I don't remember the name but I will never forget the ice cream it was out of this world in two or three flavors and only sensational in the others they had.



Hummm....I used to live near that town.  Did the place have lots of out door kid stuff to play Debra T's?


----------



## juteck (Jul 31, 2010)

Black licorice -- last had it ~12 yrs ago on my daughter's second birthday, which was the first since I had been a kid. Tiger tail is a close second, but just plain ol' black licorice was the best! 

Also good for kids -- and you thought chocolate was messy!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 31, 2010)

Home made!!  Hand cranked!!


----------



## Parson (Jul 31, 2010)

aggromere said:


> Day in and day out has to be Blue Bell Ice Cream of any flavor.  When I lived in Texas we could get peppermint around Christmas time.  But really, just plain old vanilla.  It's peach season here in the southeast so we make up some churns of homemade peach that is really out of this world.



You beat me to it. Blue Bell Ice Cream from the little creamery in Brenham Texas... where the cows think it's heaven!

There really is on no better ice cream than this. Now I must go get a bowl. Thanks a lot for screwing over my diet with the inclusion of this thread!


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ya'll are way off.. Belgian chocolate cheesecake with butterfinger. There is no contest.

Toni: sounds like there is a career opportunity over there.


----------



## sgimbel (Jul 31, 2010)

Any, any flavor from Oberweiss dairy, a local dairy, in North Aurora, Il.  Lived about a mile from the dairy and that's the only thing I miss from Illinois.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 31, 2010)

Toni said:


> Since the icecream stinks in New Zealand I can honestly tell you I really miss..





Toni said:


> GREEN Mint chocolate Chip, GREEN Pistachio, Coffee and Phish Food!!




Why does ice cream stink?


And while I'm here....got to go with the Green Mint Chocolate Chip too!!!!




Scott (too bad I'm lactose-intolerant) B


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 31, 2010)

I was thinking "Cherries Garcia" or "Chunky Monkey"


----------



## ericw95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Skinny Cow Chocolate Brownie


----------



## snowman56 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blue Bell is the best from Brenham Texas


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

Mint Chocolate Chip.  Doesn't have to be green.  I can eat a Breyer's half gallon in 20 minutes, and it's white. 

Way back when I was in high school, I worked at a Baskin Robbins.  We moved a lot of Pralines and Cream, and their French Vanilla was the real deal, made with eggs.  We charged extra for it too.  

The worst seller we had was called (get this) Mandarin Chocolate Sherbet.  Tasted okay, but it looked like road tar.  Had the same texture and consistency too.    We couldn't pay people to try it.   Until one day, this one one guy discovered it, and whenever we got it in - which wasn't often, he would come in and buy all that we had.

(Aside: Toni?  I used to decorate the cakes there sometimes.  I got in trouble for making one that had the same colors as your new basket weave pen.  :biggrin


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

I am also very fond of Bordeaux Cherry Chocolate.  Blue Bunny is the brand we have here, and I would put it up against anybody's.


----------



## Toni (Jul 31, 2010)

Kaspar said:


> Mint Chocolate Chip.  Doesn't have to be green.  I can eat a Breyer's half gallon in 20 minutes, and it's white.
> 
> (Aside: Toni?  I used to decorate the cakes there sometimes.  I got in trouble for making one that had the same colors as your new basket weave pen.  :biggrin



I like it Green, its like having the choice of yellow or white cheddar cheese!!! I have to eat white cheddar cheese in New Zealand and I like yellow.

"ITS A LIFE CHOICE":RockOn:

AND what is wrong with the colors on that basket weave pen? I am sure that cake was a hot seller!!!

Now for the serious Ice Cream Lover I suggest the best place in the US!!

Springers in Stone Harbor, New Jersey!!! The line is out the door, the wait can be 45 minutes and its worth it!! AND if Butch was AROUND he would back me up!!


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy Cow. Just South of Avalon. I've been there many times when I lived in Jersey. My Aunt lived in Avalon and would take us there everytime we came down to the shore.


----------



## Toni (Jul 31, 2010)

Jim~Up until we moved to New Zealand my kids and I would spend 2 weeks in Avalon every summer for 10 years??  Now isnt that the best Ice-cream?? SAY YES!! LOL


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 31, 2010)

Braum's pistachio almond.......and yes Toni it's green


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Jul 31, 2010)

Braums Peppermint  -  It started a Christmas time selection ( I think) and then became a permanent selection. It has generous chunks of peppermint candy cane and a creamy ice cream base. I get some every time, I'm back in the Oklahoma area.


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Toni said:


> Jim~Up until we moved to New Zealand my kids and I would spend 2 weeks in Avalon every summer for 10 years?? Now isnt that the best Ice-cream?? SAY YES!! LOL


 
I remember it being the best chocolate ever. I also remember Aunt Marie making me do all the chores, bribing me with that place.

Now, being in the South, many people make their own (not me). I like my neighbors choco/cheesecake with various candy chips.
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Paladin (Jul 31, 2010)

*The best ice cream is not ice cream...*

It is fresh "frozen custard" in Milwaukee. Gilley's, Kopps, Oscars, Leons...now that is what summer (and winter) is all about.

My favorite is "chocolate peanut butter chocolate" or Macadamia nut at Kopps.


----------



## pentex (Jul 31, 2010)

I am sitting here at my computer eating a bowl of Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla with hot carmel topping as I read all of this. Really good.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pleasant Valley*



Toni said:


> Hummm....I used to live near that town. Did the place have lots of out door kid stuff to play Debra T's?


 
I don't kno.  I lived in Pleasant Valley from 1963 to 1967 and visited pretty regular until about 1985 or so but haven't been there at all in the past 15 years.  I know the place was still there in the 80's but I just don't remember about kid stuff because by then my kids were all in their teens.


----------



## tim self (Jul 31, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> The best ice cream is the one I am eating right now..:tongue:



And the next best is the kind you find in the back of the freezer when you thought you were out!

OR Black Walnut!


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

tim self said:


> And the next best is the kind you find in the back of the freezer when you thought you were out!



As long as it's Chocolate Mint, I agree.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 31, 2010)

Just finished off some peppermint chip on Tuesday. Yum!


----------



## David Keller (Jul 31, 2010)

Wanna try something interesting?  Make yourself a nice bowl of frosted flakes(with milk) and then put a couple of scoops of vanilla ice cream into the bowl with the cereal.  I did it tonight, and it was delicious.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 31, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Home made!! Hand cranked!!


 That's right ! By the time you finish cranking that churn,that ice cream tastes REAL good!:wink:


----------



## RAdams (Jul 31, 2010)

that actually sounds pretty good!

I like rocky road... or Phish food


----------



## jskeen (Aug 1, 2010)

Paladin said:


> It is fresh "frozen custard" in Milwaukee. Gilley's, Kopps, Oscars, Leons...now that is what summer (and winter) is all about.
> 
> My favorite is "chocolate peanut butter chocolate" or Macadamia nut as Kopps.



I'll agree with you on the frozen custard vs ice cream, but the BEST one is the Kopps in Waukesha on Bluemound road.  It's right next to Brennan's Farmers market.  In the summer when they get the first shipment of fresh organic tree ripened peaches air shipped in from Atlanta, you can go to Brennan's and get two peaches, and walk across the parking lot to Kopp's, and they will take them, peel them for you and mix it in with a couple of scoops of vanilla frozen custard.  Best of both worlds, and one of the few things I've ever found they do better north of the Mason Dixon line.  Almost made having to go up there for training worthwhile.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry, but there has to be a standard. The standard is Blue Bell. If you have never had it, then you really have nothing to compare to. IMHO

Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla with Hershey's Chocolate surup (not a lot).

Second would be my Dad's hand cranked homemade vanilla on the Fourth of July.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 1, 2010)

Blue Bell Dutch Chocolate is pretty awesome! That is my close second behind rocky road actually! Vienetta is good too (do they still make that?)


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 1, 2010)

Breyers Heath is my favorite.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 1, 2010)

I still say my absolute fav. is plain ol' vanilla with the cherry flavored dip top.  Although Edy's makes a limited edition of Girl Scout Samoa which is pretty damn good too.


----------



## jeff (Aug 1, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> Well, the truth is the best ice cream I have ever had came from a little Family Farm Ice cream place in Pleasant Valley NY. I don't remember the name of the family (it was over 50 years ago) but I will never forget the ice cream it was out of this world in two or three flavors and only sensational in the others they had.



Could that have been Wigstens? I lived in Hyde Park in the 60s and we went there all the time.


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 1, 2010)

Bluebell, Natural Vanillabean w/ hot fudge topping......may have to go to the store!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 1, 2010)

rocky road, only flavor worth buying............................................


----------



## fritz64 (Aug 1, 2010)

hudsonville butter pecan is tops


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 1, 2010)

Give me a peach cobbler that was just removed from the oven and a scoop of plain vanilla...it just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 1, 2010)

*yup*



jeff said:


> Could that have been Wigstens? I lived in Hyde Park in the 60s and we went there all the time.


Yes it was...thank you so much for giving me that info..They were real nice folks too.  From the cow to the Sundae, right there on the farm and made with real cream and real fruits, etc in season.


----------



## TomW (Aug 1, 2010)

Blue Bell Chocolate Decadence.  It was a limited edition about 10 years ago...<sigh>


----------



## lwalden (Aug 1, 2010)

Vegamite? Or is that an Aussie, rather than a Kiwi, kind of thing?



Toni said:


> At least you can AND buy those flavors...
> 
> My choices are Jelly Tip, Goody Goody Gum Drops, Hokey Pokey and a bunch of other flavors that are nasty!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Sounds good to me*



mrcook4570 said:


> Give me a peach cobbler that was just removed from the oven and a scoop of plain vanilla...it just doesn't get any better than that.


 
Make that butter pecan and it's even better...


----------



## BobRad (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to live in Boston so long ago it scares me, and there used to be a chain of stores  - Brighams Ice Cream.  They made a peppermint ice  cream with little pink chips of  candy inside - I never had a peppermint ice cream that good.


----------



## leestoresund (Aug 2, 2010)

Every time we went to Oshkosh for Airventure the deal was Culver's for frozen custard after dinner. Vanilla, chocolate and flavor of the day. There were three stores relatively near each other (especially as we are from Atlanta) so we could pick the best or all.

Lee


----------



## aggromere (Aug 2, 2010)

Is Culver's the place with the butter burgers?


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Butterfinger*



jimm1 said:


> Ya'll are way off.. Belgian chocolate cheesecake with butterfinger. There is no contest.
> 
> Toni: sounds like there is a career opportunity over there.


 
Butterfinger is good....but the rest of that....ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Scott (Aug 2, 2010)

Here in the sticks (Idaho) there is one ice cream that I find worth getting, even though I'm really not supposed to (diabetic - so I just eat a little!).  It's called Bear Claw, and although there are various commercial versions floating around, there is a store that has theirs custom made.  The chocolate ice cream is so dark it is almost black, and it has veins of fudge and caramel running through it, then big chunks of nuts that were coated in chocolate.  Mmmmm!  If you're in the Yellowstone area, driving through Ashton Idaho, stop in at Dave's.  They don't have it all the time, so you have to be lucky.

Scott.


----------



## Paladin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Blue Bell as the standard?*



ROOKIETURNER said:


> Sorry, but there has to be a standard. The standard is Blue Bell. If you have never had it, then you really have nothing to compare to.


 
From the May 2010 of Cooks Illustrated...taste test on "supermarket ice cream"

*Product Name* 
Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla

*Testers’ Comments* 
Tasters disliked this ice cream’s “over the top” vanilla flavor that tasted “artificial,” concluding, “This is not adult ice cream.” Most also panned its insubstantial texture for “falling apart” in their mouths.
*Sugar* 
21g per 1/2 cup
*Fat* 
8g per 1/2 cup
*Overrun* 
46%
*Ingredients* 
Milk, cream, sugar, skim milk, high-fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, natural and artificial vanilla flavor, cellulose gum, vegetable gums (guar, carrageenan, carob bean), salt, annatto color
Read Full Review


----------



## Paladin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Butter burgers...*



aggromere said:


> Is Culver's the place with the butter burgers?


 
That be the place. Last time I had one, I was traveling home from a daytime appointment in Chicago. It is about 2 hours home to Milwaukee. I stopped at Culvers for one of my favorite meals...double butter burger with cheese, french fries and a chocolate malt.

Later that night, I was not feeling so good. Got real sick. Wife took me to the hospital. I threw up in the exam room. Diagnosed with gall bladder problems (gall bladders are overrated, don't need them anyway!). 

Doctor started explaining what the gall bladder does...asked me what I had for dinner that night. Since my wife was standing next to me, I fibbed (a little) and said I had a light spinach salad and a small glass of Perrier. He did not buy it. He finally beat the truth out of me and I had to admit that I had a double butter burger with cheese, french fries and a chocolate malt at Culvers. Yep, that will do it, he said. 

Anyway, I don't miss the gall bladder, but I sure miss my butter burgers.


----------



## fishlux (Aug 2, 2010)

Determining the "best" ice cream is really easy.  Proximity.  The best ice cream is the one closest to me.


----------



## rlofton (Aug 2, 2010)

Dreyer's Peach is hard to beat.  But anything that says Blue Bell on the label has to be good.  "Blue Bell, the best ice cream in the country!" 

If you saw my waistline you would know that I am an expert on ice cream and most other fattening foods.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Aug 2, 2010)

Paladin said:


> From the May 2010 of Cooks Illustrated...taste test on "supermarket ice cream"
> 
> *Product Name*
> Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Taste testers*



ROOKIETURNER said:


> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> > From the May 2010 of Cooks Illustrated...taste test on "supermarket ice cream"
> ...


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Before Blue Bell made it this far west we used to "bootleg" it here.  We had a small freezer, and every time we went to San Antonio we would load up the freezer and haul a load back home.  We also did the same thing to get Blue Bell to Ruidoso, NM to our cabin.  Now it is sold there so we have finally quit being Blue Bell bootleggers.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Aug 2, 2010)

Hagen Diaz Coffee


----------



## Minotbob (Aug 2, 2010)

Toni said:


> Hummm....I used to live near that town.  Did the place have lots of out door kid stuff to play Debra T's?



Toni - Just curious are you Kiwi or Yank?


----------



## jocat54 (Aug 2, 2010)

Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla--(and I don't care if the tasters didn't consider it an Adult ice cream) it just doesn't get any better IMHO.

John


----------



## cozee (Aug 2, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Home made!!  Hand cranked!!





Two words  . . . . . 


Aaaaaaa mennnnnn!!!!


And I have a recipe for a hot pepper ice cream (I use Habs) that is off the charts!!!


----------



## Hucifer (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not surprised that Blue Bell is the common thread through this... Easily my favorite. One of my fave's is Strawberries and Homemade vanilla - real fruit and subtle flavors...mmmmmm And BB just moved into NC! Woo freakin' Hoo! Now I can get my fix regularly... 

I am surprised it took till post #65 for Haagen Daaz to make an appearance...


----------



## Paladin (Aug 2, 2010)

*Blue Bell?*

I am glad you like your ice cream. However, I find your stats unpersuasive. Using sales numbers to support a taste discussion is a waste of time.

By your measure, Bic makes the best pens. Mc Donalds makes the best hamburgers, etc. 

Sales numbers only mean lots of people buy it (whatever it is), nothing more. No relationship to quality.

Plus, if you knew anything about how fresh custard is made, you would never trot out stats on how "fresh" ice cream is. Custard is made on the spot, and unsold custard is destroyed at the end of the day. It is not made to be frozen. Ever freeze fresh custard? Gets hard as a brick. Do you know why? All ice cream (like Blue Bell and all others) is made to be frozen and shipped and consumed later. Ice cream customers want to be able to scoop their ice cream within a reasonable period of time after it leaves the freezer. That is why the testers have a measure for "overrun". That is the amount of air that is beaten into the ice cream. As you can see, that number for Blue Bell is 41%. 

That is neither here nor there, as all ice creams do it, but custard does not. That is why custard is so much creamier than any ice cream. 

Anyway, back to my point...touting sales volume as indicative of any particular quality standard does not work.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Aug 2, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> ROOKIETURNER said:
> 
> 
> > Taste is entirely 100% subjective your idea of what tastes good is of no use to me and my idea of what tastes good is of no use to you. I only know what tastes good to me...and often it doesn't taste good to my wife and visa versa. And Ice cream is one of those things...the only ice cream we both like quite a bit is Peanut butter swirl/cup.
> ...


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Aug 2, 2010)

dogcatcher said:


> Before Blue Bell made it this far west we used to "bootleg" it here. We had a small freezer, and every time we went to San Antonio we would load up the freezer and haul a load back home. We also did the same thing to get Blue Bell to Ruidoso, NM to our cabin. Now it is sold there so we have finally quit being Blue Bell bootleggers.


 
If you have an Outback Steakhouse around, they carry Blue Bell. You can even buy a 3 gal container from them for like $25.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Aug 3, 2010)

Paladin said:


> I am glad you like your ice cream. However, I find your stats unpersuasive. Using sales numbers to support a taste discussion is a waste of time.
> 
> By your measure, Bic makes the best pens. Mc Donalds makes the best hamburgers, etc.
> 
> ...


 
I think that sales is a great indicator for product satisfaction (what we like best, it is the title of the thread), and I think that is what we are discussing, not quality. If it were quality, I would say that my father's homemade vanilla is the best quality ice cream I have ever had. It is smooth, CREAMY, and yummy to my tummy. 

BTW: You are on the wrong thread if you want a quality vs. luxury topic. Someone start one and it seemed rather deep.

Anyway back to my point...If I have a product and introduce it to a market, how do I measure whether or not that market LIKES the product?* HELLO....SALES$$$ DUH *
** 
Apparently, more people like McDonald's Hamburgers than any other. And Bic does make the best pen. I think that was also mentioned on the Quality vs. Luxury thread. Come on, more people PREFER Bic pens than any other. They would have to. They sell more pens than anyone else. Why else would these two companies have the market share in their field? Because more people like a different product? Because their's isn't the best? I live in the real world. The guy who sells the most lemonade on the corner, has the best lemonade. Plain and Simple!

*WARNING THE FOLLOWING STATEMENT IS PURELY SUBJECTIVE AND DOES NOT REPRESENT THE VIEWS OR BELIEFS OF ANYONE ELSE BUT ROB:*

Custard sucks! It tastes like a spoonful of butter. You can have my lifetime share of custard Palidin.
 
Plus when you say custard, it sounds like you say turd, and I don't like ordering something that sounds like a bodily product.​


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 3, 2010)

Paladin said:


> Anyway, back to my point...touting sales volume as indicative of any particular quality standard does not work.



In our area Blue Bell costs more than most other brands, and it out sells the others, that should tell you about the quality.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Aug 3, 2010)

dogcatcher said:


> In our area Blue Bell costs more than most other brands, and it out sells the others, that should tell you about the quality.


 

Wow, supply and DEMAND at work!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 3, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> Home made!!  Hand cranked!!



That is the best,
but next best is Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla made in Brenham, Texas.... we can get it in Tennessee, but it's 3 times the price of others up here.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 3, 2010)

The very best is whatever is available right now!


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Blue Bell*



ROOKIETURNER said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty,
> ...


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Best Pen*



ROOKIETURNER said:


> I think that sales is a great indicator for product satisfaction (what we like best, it is the title of the thread), and I think that is what we are discussing, not quality. If it were quality, I would say that my father's homemade vanilla is the best quality ice cream I have ever had. It is smooth, CREAMY, and yummy to my tummy. Perfect example of taste...if I tasted it I might still thing Wegsten's made the best.
> 
> BTW: You are on the wrong thread if you want a quality vs. luxury topic. Someone start one and it seemed rather deep.
> 
> ...


 
Does the guy have the best....or did he just have more than the guy who had the best and sold out?????

Taste in anything is subjective and that's a good thing, you like what you like, I like what I like and the guy behind the tree likes what he likes.  Fortunately we live where all three can probably get what they want.


----------



## HermosaGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't have just one favorite ice cream.  Top three:
1. Chocolate/coffee gelato.  & if I could be eating it at some Piazza in Rome, that would be heaven.
2. Chocolate chip.  Any brand as long as it is high in vanilla content and has real chocolate chips & not those imposter chocolate shavings.
3. Hand turned vanilla.  Reminds me of the summers of my childhood.

Don


----------



## Fred (Aug 4, 2010)

Toni said:


> ... AND if Butch was AROUND he would back me up!!


 
Butch, who is Butch? Oh, wait. I get it now. Must be Toni's ice cream tester as that is why they are 'a round'!


----------



## markgum (Aug 4, 2010)

when I ate Ice Cream Phish Food was the only way to go.
yes, I gave up Ice Cream..:frown:


----------



## phillywood (Aug 4, 2010)

Parson said:


> You beat me to it. Blue Bell Ice Cream from the little creamery in Brenham Texas... where the cows think it's heaven!
> 
> There really is on no better ice cream than this. Now I must go get a bowl. Thanks a lot for screwing over my diet with the inclusion of this thread!


 
Parson, I am gonna do you better. OK when we lived in Houston my wife used to live on a street three streets over form Montrose, there was a Ice cream shop on Montrose I gotta ask her it's name that had the best Dark black Cherry ice cream and we used to get it in waffle cone. Now she has a better memory than I have, so I'll get you the name and you can check it out. I think you can break your diet with that and not feel any remorse.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 4, 2010)

Kaspar said:


> I am also very fond of Bordeaux Cherry Chocolate. Blue Bunny is the brand we have here, and I would put it up against anybody's.


Eric, I see that you discovered that one too. I scould elimnate putting on weight I don't know how fast I can eat the whole Tub by myself?
Now, how am I going to go to sleep?


----------



## phillywood (Aug 4, 2010)

Look at them Texans drooling over Bluebell ice cream. 
Now, we advertise for these ice cream guys for free here.and gave a nice poll, I suggest someone close to Brenham, TX take a copy of this thread to Bluebell and ask them to donate big to IAP. 
Honest the God free advertising by participation in IAP forum. Or, free ice cream for a year tothose who particiapted. It's all for good cause.

what say you? who would be the man/woman?


----------



## DustyDenim (Aug 5, 2010)

I side with those who voted for the hand cranked homemade ice cream, not just for the great taste, but the memories that it brings back also. Cranking on that White Mountain Ice Cream Freezer until your arm nearly fell off and then enjoying the fruits of your labor. But since we don't seem to do that anymore, I would have to vote in this modern era for Ashby's Amaretto Cherry with the real cherry pieces and large chunks of chocolate. Yum.


----------



## Minotbob (Aug 5, 2010)

In the early 90's I was living in Guangzhou China. I was at the Deli in the China Hotel with some company visitors and one was looking at the "San Fransisco Ice Cream" in the freezer and asked it that was any good. There was another American lady standing next to us and said "That depends on how long you've been here". That pretty much sum'd it up.


----------

